# Zion Huck Bonanza Soul Searching Tandem Bro Hucks



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Me and the hommies are headed for teh Freeride festivities. Who's going? We will be shredding Bootleg on all friday. Virgin is fun.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

hucks and hacks


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

finding our souls


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> good stuff. is all of that riding in the same general area?


yeah, it's all in one area. About 100 feet from where they are having the freeridefest this year.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

good stuff. is all of that riding in the same general area?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

big ballz no skeelz


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

those are some sick pics some excellent training for Zion


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

straight reppin' the SoCal district of the LOD......


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

shmeeee


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

vpjackal989 said:


> shmeeee


mersh


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mersh*a*


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

mershy?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mershees, marshes


----------



## gunslingger (Feb 5, 2004)

*super p*

are you hitting the super t drop in one of those? if so i may take back my gay rating of your crew......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> straight reppin' the SoCal district of the LOD......


can I be waterboy????? or team manager???????????


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

damn, im blown away. i want to see your video


----------



## KennyO (Apr 21, 2004)

gunslingger said:


> are you hitting the super t drop in one of those? if so i may take back my gay rating of your crew......


 So if they are gay, then you are... transgender.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

k1dz stuff


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

damn.
thanks for the pics.
i forgot just how big you guys go.
props.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

schmeee?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> can I be waterboy?????????????


i do need a chauffer......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i do need a chauffer......


I am so there and a personal bike caddy too


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

My favorite genre of riding.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

what teh fyck? Who's going? Anybody?


----------



## bagtagley (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm going. But I suck...bad.

C_S was gonna go w/ us, but he had to bail last minute, so our crew is completely un-representing.

WOOT!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bagtagley said:


> ....C_S was gonna go w/ us, but he had to bail last minute..


he's a sukkahead. typical of him to bail.......


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

I would go...but my comp 16 tires are on backwards...


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

zachdank said:


> what teh fyck? Who's going? Anybody?


I have no balls and a really small penis....and I am pretty sure that is what deterimines if you can go or not


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

ballstothewall said:


> I have no balls and a really small penis....and I am pretty sure that is what deterimines if you can go or not


Part of the online registration is a testicular mass check.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

marshes agashers gashers......mersha marshes


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> ... You best chill at home and practice your podium poses......


Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

konabiker said:


> I would go...but my comp 16 tires are on backwards...


you mean you would go, but you broke your cauccux riding the core 6 ft. tabes on A-line?
Mad skills hommie. You best chill at home and practice your podium poses for begginer/sport race action.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you mean you would go, but you broke your cauccux riding the core 6 ft. tabes on A-line?
> Mad skills hommie. You best chill at home and practice your podium poses for begginer/sport race action.


he broke his cauccux 
he broke his cauccux 
he broke his cauccux

pretty funny


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you mean you would go, but you broke your cauccux riding the core 6 ft. tabes on A-line?
> Mad skills hommie. You best chill at home and practice your podium poses for begginer/sport race action.


Ouch.

If i could i'd come out and huck with Chuck.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> he broke his cauccux
> he broke his cauccux
> he broke his cauccux
> 
> pretty funny


"I never knew that Grama went to the dunes."


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

giantbikeboy said:


> schmeee?


How Do you know that face??


----------



## KennyO (Apr 21, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Part of the online registration is a testicular mass check.


Well, my mass checks out fine, so I'm going. See ya suckas.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> "I never knew that Grama went to the dunes."


there are a lot of things you don't know


----------

